# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Deleting of account....

## bermich

Can a super mod delete my entire history on this site? Make it as if I never posted anything. No more screen name and a complete deletion of all threads and posts created?? Im sure there might be some quotes that stay but thats no big deal....

Let me know. Thanks.

----------


## mass junkie

You leaving the board bro?

----------


## CutMeUp

yea whats up with wanting to disappear? you being erased? (like the movie)

----------


## BDTR

yes they can.

PM me why though berm.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> yes they can.
> 
> PM me why though berm.


That is good info to know regardless.

----------


## birsling

Good luck with whatever bro!

----------


## BDTR

Nevermind, read on bigdog he just doesn't like how this board is heading.

Dude, its getting annoying how you piss all over us on other boards. Have fun.

----------


## bermich

> Nevermind, read on bigdog he just doesn't like how this board is heading.
> 
> Dude, its getting annoying how you piss all over us on other boards. Have fun.



WTF BDTR. Where did you pull that assumption from. I could say I dont like ice and then you come back and say I said ALL escimos are assholes.


Here is the quote you are refering to, Im guessing.

"Actually, I think you can have your entire history deleted. I think Im gonna have AR do that with my screen name. Place is like a revolving door and I dont need my info on 20 20 or dateline in the near future due to ANYONE and EVERYONE going there"


Now if typing that on another board is considered "PISSING ALL OVER YOU GUYS" well then I dont know what to tell ya. 
Revolving door: 75% of the members have 1 post.
15-17 year olds all over the place since STEROID .com was initiated.
Dateline already did stories about a few of these boards.


Not to mention the fact that the owner of this board suggested FOX NEWS actually COME in here to look at the info we provide. 

Calm down with the whole "Bermich causing a comotion" bull**** again. Its played out.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> Nevermind, read on bigdog he just doesn't like how this board is heading.
> 
> Dude, its getting annoying how you piss all over us on other boards. Have fun.


So where are we headed?

----------


## Pale Horse

You are assuming that ther is no fail safe or "self destruct" mechanism in case of a raid and supoena. That is an interesting theory. To get the info that's how they would have to get it.

----------


## Pale Horse

Just curious why you posted your question on the open board and didn't PM a Mod?

----------


## BDTR

nevermind, i just re read the post and saw palequail say the mods on this board are probably narcing him.

Who said there was going to be a fox news special on this board?? If fox comes here then im gone.




> WTF BDTR. Where did you pull that assumption from. I could say I dont like ice and then you come back and say I said ALL escimos are assholes.
> 
> 
> Here is the quote you are refering to, Im guessing.
> 
> "Actually, I think you can have your entire history deleted. I think Im gonna have AR do that with my screen name. Place is like a revolving door and I dont need my info on 20 20 or dateline in the near future due to ANYONE and EVERYONE going there"
> 
> 
> Now if typing that on another board is considered "PISSING ALL OVER YOU GUYS" well then I dont know what to tell ya. 
> ...

----------


## 50%Natural

bermich that is a good idea, kind of is scary if some dude from fox news comes on here and it happens to be me giving the advice out to some chump and they report it...."Look, here is a member whose name just reeks of steroids ..."50%Natural" he has gone out of his way to give advice on illegal substances and their uses" Legit concern bermich...looks like i'm from sweeden or something now

----------


## cpt steele

> bermich that is a good idea, kind of is scary if some dude from fox news comes on here and it happens to be me giving the advice out to some chump and they report it...."Look, here is a member whose name just reeks of steroids..."50%Natural" he has gone out of his way to give advice on illegal substances and their uses" Legit concern bermich...looks like i'm from sweeden or something now


50% I didnt know you were in soule  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

lmao @ fitties location...oh well guess 1 can never be too safe

----------


## usualsuspect

Stop the paranoia. Fox news is not reporting a story on AR. Or wait are they?

----------


## BDTR

No, as far as i know they aren't and sincerely believe they never would.

If that were the case, id be the first to go... so you have nuthin to be worried about.

----------


## usualsuspect

BDTR-I'm confident Jason would never allow that to happen. Besides, what threat could that pose to us? Well, besides yourself who has one of the most distinct pics on the board (lol).

----------


## bermich

Ok. Not to cause panic. There were about 5 threads about that special news report on 20 20 or dateline or whatever it was where steroids were given a bad rap.
Several members from this board wrote letters to Fox news or something trying to justify the good with the bad of steroids. Brian (the owner) wrote a letter about this site and how it helps give info and insight on steroids. Fox news only took the NEGATIVE crap in Brians letter and placed it on their board or whatever it was for public viewing. 
Call me paranoid or just call me cautious. I was just curious if a complete wipe out could be done. I read somewhere in one of ELITES threads that it could be done.
No big deal.

----------


## bermich

> BDTR-I'm confident Jason would never allow that to happen. Besides, what threat could that pose to us? Well, besides yourself who has one of the most distinct pics on the board (lol).



That is true. Its not really the threat of being arrested. Its more the comfort of the annonimity of being on here. Sometimes we post a little too much personal info and dont realize it until someone quotes you on it or somewhat.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> That is true. Its not really the threat of being arrested. Its more the comfort of the annonimity of being on here. Sometimes we post a little too much personal info and dont realize it until someone quotes you on it or somewhat.


People remember things to. You'd be suprised what someone will mention to you 3, 4, 5 months after you posted it.

----------


## 50%Natural

> 50% I didnt know you were in soule


It's Seoul...and I'm actually in Pusana...it is a port city on the east coast  :Cool:

----------


## system admin

Unless you kill someone or cause a MAJOR drug problem... I dont see how they would give a rats ass about anything that is posted in the open forums and I CANT even see what you PM someone. 

This will be the last time I say this (please for the love of God).... I have owned steroid .com for years and have had that domain pointed here for the same. We have had NO increase in search results, traffic, or anything else for that matter for using that URL. 

Man, don't get everyone paranoid. Nothing you say can get you in trouble unless you are dealing steroids or threatening someones life. (and I dont know if that would matter unless you actually did those things and got caught)

I am not sure, but cant a person delete his or her own threads???? I am pretty sure they can.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> I am not sure, but cant a person delete his or her own threads???? I am pretty sure they can.


Yeah, but if you had a lot that would be very time consuming. But if you're that paranoid to do so I would think you would do so.

----------


## bermich

> Unless you kill someone or cause a MAJOR drug problem... I dont see how they would give a rats ass about anything that is posted in the open forums and I CANT even see what you PM someone. 
> 
> This will be the last time I say this (please for the love of God).... I have owned steroid .com for years and have had that domain pointed here for the same. We have had NO increase in search results, traffic, or anything else for that matter for using that URL. 
> 
> Man, don't get everyone paranoid. Nothing you say can get you in trouble unless you are dealing steroids or threatening someones life. (and I dont know if that would matter unless you actually did those things and got caught)
> 
> I am not sure, but cant a person delete his or her own threads???? I am pretty sure they can.



Thanks Brian. 
Deleting our own posts is possible. I will go through a few (hundreds) and delete the ones I feel are a little too personal.

----------


## 50%Natural

bermich, while you looking up your 4k+ posts, pm me the links to threads where you see posts of mine that are a little incriminating...i'm only at 3.7k posts  :LOL:

----------


## bermich

> bermich, while you looking up your 4k+ posts, pm me the links to threads where you see posts of mine that are a little incriminating...i'm only at 3.7k posts



Done deal. I deleted most of the threads where you bragged about sucking off 3 guys at once cause you were drunk and had never done it before.
I also deleted some of the threads where you say how much you enjoyed sucking off three guys while you were drunk and decided to go full pledged homo for a month to determine whether you were sexually oppressed.
I couldnt however, find the threads where you and Mass experimented with anal lovin'. Maybe he deleted them first. Im not sure....

----------


## Lozgod

F*ck Fox News. I am sick of all this negative attention juice is getting right now. With all this press it is going to be in the battlefields of the BS ineffective war on drugs and we are going to be facing minimum mandatory sentencing, etc. All because Bonds and McGuire had a few homeruns and a couple of sprinters used HGH. Gimme a break, find machine gun fights in the streets and people giving head for a dbol and I'll join the anti-steroid coalition, until then f*ck the media.

----------


## system admin

After the election, there will be almost NO talk about steroids and we can all keep our underground lives nice and safe. Wait and see.

BC

----------


## system admin

> Done deal. I deleted most of the threads where you bragged about sucking off 3 guys at once cause you were drunk and had never done it before.
> I also deleted some of the threads where you say how much you enjoyed sucking off three guys while you were drunk and decided to go full pledged homo for a month to determine whether you were sexually oppressed.
> I couldnt however, find the threads where you and Mass experimented with anal lovin'. Maybe he deleted them first. Im not sure....


Berm, I am not sure (it is kindof late), but I dont see were 50% was trying to be an a-hole?? Chill bro.

BC

----------


## 50%Natural

> Berm, I am not sure (it is kindof late), but I dont see were 50% was trying to be an a-hole?? Chill bro.
> 
> BC



Nah, he wasn't...just a little humor between us both  :LOL:

----------


## Da Bull

> Done deal. I deleted most of the threads where you bragged about sucking off 3 guys at once cause you were drunk and had never done it before.
> I also deleted some of the threads where you say how much you enjoyed sucking off three guys while you were drunk and decided to go full pledged homo for a month to determine whether you were sexually oppressed.
> I couldnt however, find the threads where you and Mass experimented with anal lovin'. Maybe he deleted them first. Im not sure....


ROFLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

You're right berm I read that quote on the news board too. Took some of his words and misused his letter. That's the news for ya. They'll report how they want to in there favor.


> Ok. Not to cause panic. There were about 5 threads about that special news report on 20 20 or dateline or whatever it was where steroids were given a bad rap.
> Several members from this board wrote letters to Fox news or something trying to justify the good with the bad of steroids. Brian (the owner) wrote a letter about this site and how it helps give info and insight on steroids. Fox news only took the NEGATIVE crap in Brians letter and placed it on their board or whatever it was for public viewing. 
> Call me paranoid or just call me cautious. I was just curious if a complete wipe out could be done. I read somewhere in one of ELITES threads that it could be done.
> No big deal.

----------


## Benches505

Nothing paranoid about you wanting to delete personal posts...More like using your head. I would be more worried with posting a pic or something along those lines that really can identify you over a post that they can't really prove you made.

----------


## Gear

This board wasn't made to lead people the wrong way. We are only here to help people. Regardless how much we warn people about AAS use, they are still going to do it. So if they are going to go head with doing setroids then the most we can do is tell them how to do it properly so they dont injure/kill them selves. If it wasnt for boards like this, a lot more people would be having more/worse side effects. We HELP people. But I suppose this means shi* to media as they only hunt for negative information. Doesnt matter how good or bad you are, if the media is after you they will make you look bad regardless, coz thats their job. Lets just hope we are worrying a little bit more than we should be

----------


## bermich

> Berm, I am not sure (it is kindof late), but I dont see were 50% was trying to be an a-hole?? Chill bro.
> 
> BC



lol. Nothing against 50. He is top of the list of cool bros on the boards that helps me out.

----------


## mass junkie

> lol. Nothing against 50. He is top of the list of cool bros on the boards that helps me out.


dam berm I thought I was

----------


## 50%Natural

> dam berm I thought I was


I think he was talking about aas related help...not the late night blindfolded bjs you give him  :EEK!:

----------


## RON

> lol. Nothing against 50. He is top of the list of cool bros on the boards that helps me out.




Besides I looked and all 50's post about oral sex with men have indeed been deleted. Wow that must have took a long time

----------


## bermich

> dam berm I thought I was


I was actually gonna include you in that post but if I did, I would have left a couple other people out and then they would wonder why.
I thought about you though in the previous post even though it was sarcastic (and probably true) But that is between you and 50 cent.

Enough with this thread. It is gonna be deleted. 
Thanks for the feed back guys.....

----------


## depdaddy

these fools do thison every board they are on
dep

----------

